# Rear speaker grill removal



## plano-doug (Jul 1, 2015)

Jerrythered99 said:


> Hey I just got a 2012 Chevy Cruze, the previous owner blew out the rear deck speakers. I have new speakers and the adapters but I don’t want to break the speaker grill. I tried prying them up but I didn’t want to pry to hard in fear that I would break them. Do I just need to stop being scared and pop it off or is there some trick?


The Chilton instructions say to remove the "Rear Window Panel Trim" aka rear package tray. To do that you must first remove the rear seat backs and the "High Mount Stop Lamp". The latter has 2 screws holding it from the bottom according to the pic. Three plastic pins hold the trim in.

HTH.

Doug

.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Jerrythered99 said:


> Hey I just got a 2012 Chevy Cruze, the previous owner blew out the rear deck speakers. I have new speakers and the adapters but I don’t want to break the speaker grill. I tried prying them up but I didn’t want to pry to hard in fear that I would break them. Do I just need to stop being scared and pop it off or is there some trick?


Welcome Aboard!

Don't forget to introduce yourself and your Cruze here.


----------

